# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  The Strength of the Mark One

## Eddie

They claim that it is 20X's stiffer than ABS and 5X's Stronger.



Imagine all the possibilities of printing with this printer.

----------


## Flixtix

If this is as strong and stiff as they say, this makes 3D printing a lot more useful than just using plastic.  So many things I've wanted to print just don't work with plastic.

----------


## fabhappy

What we really need to see is a comparison with a variety of parts.  Not just "2.5D" flat parts like their race wing spacer, but 3D parts where the CF is getting chopped more frequently as the Z layers build up.  I'm still very optimistic about the usefulness of this printer, even in these scenarios.

----------

